# Logan River (past 2 weeks)



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello again. I have not posted a report in a while. But, over the past two weeks I have been doing really well on the Logan. I thought that the spawning season would have ended a couple of weeks ago, however, it is still dragging on. The fish are no longer rolling in their beds, but are still taking down eggs and copper johns. I am still getting large numbers of fish with eggs in them. The average trout is about 10-11 inches. The largest are about 14 inches. Sorry, I have not been taking my camera with me, so I have no pictures to post. 
Here is the magical fly that I do so well with during the brown spawn:
http://www.westerntroutflies.com/nymphs.htm
Its on that page, called the "Trout Egg Cluster." It is very unique. I have not seen anyone else with a pattern like that. Instead of one big fuzzy egg, the fly consists of a cluster of small beads, resebling the exact size and color of trout eggs. I normally fish a copper john about 6 inches below the egg cluster. About one in every four fish would hit the john.  Anyways, my past couple of weeks of fishing were really good. Thought I would share.

Pavlik


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. I'm glad you've been utilizing the river resource.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Even without pics it is good to hear of others' success. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The egg pattern is relatively new.
I have used it off and on for about 4 years now.
The first version that I know of was called a
Western Omelet. It uses 2 orande beads and 1 white or clear bead.
I don't get as many hook-ups with this pattern as I do with the Glow Bug.
I think that it's because the hard beads are very close to the hook and hamper the hook set. Other anglers love the pattern and don't seem to have the same proble.
In the end, I guess that it all boils down to what you believe in, and trust.
Great report and keep up the good fishing.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I miss a lot of fish on that fly. But, I also get a ton of hits on the fly as well. I would say I probably land one fish in every four that hit it. I almost always fish the fly with a copper john right below it. That way, a lot of the time, you would snag the fish with the bottom fly as the top one slips out of their mouth. Even with all of the fish that I miss, no other fly pattern has generated me as many hits as this egg cluster. Some of the fish that I catch have eggs come out of them as I pick them up out of the water. I took some of the eggs, and held them up against my fly. They look identical. It is amazing how the browns attack it. 

Pavlik


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Snagging the fish with a trailer fly is not a good thing. Why would you keep rigging that way if this is happening regularly? I for one would never purchase flies from someone who is so irresponsible.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

o-|| Lets get ready to rumble. O|*


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Snagging the fish with a trailer fly is not a good thing. Why would you keep rigging that way if this is happening regularly? I for one would never purchase flies from someone who is so irresponsible.


i think its a great thing! Thats an 'irish hookset'

sm


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Also known as trick roping...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Also known as trick roping...


 :rotfl: :rotfl:

I like that term for this...


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm staying out of this controversial issue....


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Snagging the fish with a trailer fly is not a good thing. Why would you keep rigging that way if this is happening regularly? I for one would never purchase flies from someone who is so irresponsible.


come on now. it is people like you who give the rest of us fly-fisherman a bad names such as elitist snobs.

think about this though. you have a trailer and the fish takes the first fly. you are slow setting the hook so the fish is in the process of spitting out the fly. as you set the hook it pulls the first one out of his mouth but the second one comes right up behind it. because the first one came out of his mouth the second one lands in his mouth. since he is setting the hook the second hook gets caught in the side of his mouth. not really a foul hook set if the fly hooks him in the mouth.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I think what SP is getting at is if you are consistently "snagging" fish then change your set up. Personally I would assume if you think you are snagging fish it's because you have a pretty good idea that you are making their anal opening a little larger and not hooking them in the mouth. If it happens every once in a while no big deal but if you are consistently doing it it's one of two things. Either you set up isn't correct or your hand, eye, feel reflex is pretty slow. Now that could be from genetics or self inflicted inebriation, not knowing Pavilk any assumptions here could be incorrect.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

knowing pavlik i think he meant snagging them in the mouth.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Snagging them in the mouth? That is clearly not what he meant. They are hitting the egg cluster, but since it is a poorly tied pattern that does not get good hook-ups (look at the pattern-- too bulky) he is snagging them in the ass with the trailer. He spelled it out pretty clearly himself. Intentional snagging is illegal and unethical. Sure, I have foul hooked fish plenty of times over the years, but not intentionally and like packfish pointed out changing the setup will usually put a stop to it. Spelling out how to set up a snag rig like pavlik did is just plain retarded.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Also known as trick roping...


Love it!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, leave it already! Sorry I posted a report.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Snagging them in the mouth? That is clearly not what he meant. They are hitting the egg cluster, but since it is a poorly tied pattern that does not get good hook-ups (look at the pattern-- too bulky) he is snagging them in the ass with the trailer. He spelled it out pretty clearly himself. Intentional snagging is illegal and unethical. Sure, I have foul hooked fish plenty of times over the years, but not intentionally and like packfish pointed out changing the setup will usually put a stop to it. Spelling out how to set up a snag rig like pavlik did is just plain retarded.


well then i guess a pt is just too bulky also.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

seeing he owns the fly company, id say it was a blatant advertisement !

sm


ps **** good looking flies, but ebay is 1/2 again cheaper, sorry


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

southernman you are way off their.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

He is promoting his flies- but so , Pav seems like a good fellow and no harm no foul and if he caught the fish on them great. My only point is that rarely do you snag a fish in the mouth or with out seeing it actually happen - know that you did. If you are getting a lot of foul hook ups then maybe either change your set up or if you are getting 4 to 1 on the one pattern then just fish that pattern alone. Intentionally snagging is a fly faux paux. Unintentionally snagging is just one of those things that happen and no big deal- just try to do your best to keep it at a minimum.


----------

